# Inflamed Gill (Photos)



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

So, with the rest of the population of this forum I took a trip to petsmart and brought home a beautiful HMPK boy. However he seems to have a little bit of a gill issue. One sticks out a little more than the other... Upon a closer look, I noticed the infected one looked pretty bad. So I took pictures.
I've only had him for a day, but I have him in a 10 gallon and heated. Photos... Just took these a minute ago:

Here's the healthy gill:









And the inflamed one:









Treatment suggestions? Anyone seen this before?


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

I would try AQ salt (One teaspoon (I think) per gallon) and hope it clears up, I'm the not most expeiranced in injuries but I know AQ salt is for injuires or wounds so maybe it'l help.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Wow, that last pic didn't look so good. Yeah, definitely try AQ salt. It IS 1 tsp per gallon. Keep him warm and try not to let him flare for a while. I'd say he had an ammonia burn but from what I'm hearing, Petsmart is taking extra special care of the PKs and HMs so maybe it's an infection like you said.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

It just reminds me of pus, so I think "infection"... I'll try some AQ salt. He's got my 50W heater in there so he's nice and toasty. It's hard for this guy NOT to flare! I think I'll keep his light off for a few days though.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Hehe, "RuPaul" has to flare to prove he's still a guy even if he has lipstick.  He looks super healthy otherwise, just that one gill problem. I hope AQ salt clears it up.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

I hope so too. He's zooming around the 10 gallon like a crazy boy as we speak, I think he'll be okay. lol


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Definitely keep us all posted.


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

metalbetta said:


> I hope so too. He's zooming around the 10 gallon like a crazy boy as we speak, I think he'll be okay. lol


I know what you mean, i had my hmpk in my 1 gal QT for a day just to get my old 5.5 cleaned up and he was flying around crazy bouncing off the tank, he is still a spaz in the 5.5. could this be a common trait for them? and i hope he gets better, that last pic looked un-real. I'll have to keep a close eye on my guy to see if there are issues,


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Hehe, they're just happy to have some space finally.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

I'll have to shoot OFL a PM unless she browses by before I do, maybe she could tell me what the heck this is! I've had gill issues with my fish before, but they've only stuck out and been much more red. I've never seen white in a live fish's gills before.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I've just never seen a gill like that before, period. That's some amazing pic you got there of it.


----------

